# Inverter on indicator?



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi I've got a Waeco 600 watt inverter that I am very pleased with and use quite a lot. However I am not quite as assidious as I should be switching it off after using it for charging etc.

I know that it is inefficient re battery use and have long pondered fitting a warning. Something along a bleeper/light that would go off every say hour when the inverter is on. Does anyone have any suggestions please? The inverter itself is hidden away so led is not noticable.

Dick


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I'll have a look at mine, it's the same model or close to it.

One option is a contactor in the supply controlled by a remote illuminated switch.illuminated 

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ours is connected to sockets which are illuminated when turned on so we can see at a glance, obviously no help if you plug in direct, but if it feeds sockets, just change them to the illuminated type, they use a tiny amount of power, and only when on.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I used to have a 2000 watt Waeco inverter before it went up in smoke :x 

The stand bye current was quite high so I used to switch it off when not using it.I had a remote control with several metres of lead which was positioned in a convenient spot to see the inverter state.

I still have the remote control and the OP can have it foc if it is compatible with the 600 watt version.


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

I also have connected to our inverter a twin socket with a power indicator light, which is mounted on the main sofa woodwork and in easy view. Convenient and informative


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Low-tech, cheap, easy to install and works for us: a red luggage label with the words "INVERTOR ON" hung somewhere obvious when the invertor is switched on. In our case this is on the kettle handle. We also have a green label which shows when the 12 volt supply to the hab area is on.

G


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

uncleswede said:


> I also have connected to our inverter a twin socket with a power indicator light, which is mounted on the main sofa woodwork and in easy view. Convenient and informative


What a very simple but effective solution. :idea:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank you all for some good ideas. Grizzly you win the prize for the simplest, I'll try it but suspect that it involves more of a disciplined approach to routine than is in my nature  . If I can get it to work, great, if not the illuminated plugs are next.

Thanks all again

Dick


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

wakk44 said:


> uncleswede said:
> 
> 
> > I also have connected to our inverter a twin socket with a power indicator light, which is mounted on the main sofa woodwork and in easy view. Convenient and informative
> ...


I'm deeply hurt Steve, wasn't it effective when I suggested it then :wink: :wink:


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Dick

I placed our 600w inverter under the seating area out of the way, along with the battery that powers it, which is charged from a 4amp CSB2 from the main leisure batteries, and a relay so i could turn the inverter on/off remotely using a switch which is illuminated, this way i can tell at a glance if it's on or not.

the socket cable in the image below simply has a plug on the end plugged into the inverter, the switch for the relay can be seen on the right, the faceplate was a tv aerial socket from wickes which i drilled out to fit the switch.










Hope This Helps

Lee


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've just realised I meant to run an inverter lead over to the kitchen side, but forgot, grr I only put the fridge back in last night, and the inverter cable runs behind it.

BTW illuminated sockets will only warn you the inverter is on if you have at least once of the sockets turned on, even with no plug in it.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> BTW illuminated sockets will only warn you the inverter is on if you have at least once of the sockets turned on, even with no plug in it.


This is very true Kev and unfortunately i'm a stickler for turning sockets off if not in use, that's why i prefer the method i've used of having the illumination on the switch that turns the inverter on/off. the light on my switch is rather small and normally sits behind the net curtain which works well for me, i could have used a switch where the whole switch illuminated when on but i think that would have been too distracting.

i'm currently considering adding a couple of 12v sockets from that same battery for charging accessories, along with a small voltage display for the battery (i just can't help messing :roll: ). as i say the battery is charged via a CSB2 from the main leisure batteries so may not be at the same voltage.

Does that mean the fridge is coming out again? you know it will bug you forever if you don't sort it


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was thinking about it in the wee small hours, and I think I can access the 230v inverter cable at the bottom of the wardrobe, it just might be easier to take the fridge out, and do the internal fan wiring properly at the same time, I also need to consider where I can put the socket for the kitchen as access to behind the wall there is very limited as there is no wiring at mid height, only under the worktop, and in the lockers, so only in the bottom of the locker for an easy fit really, I'll have to give it a good coat of looking at before I start.


----------



## Andythebuilder (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi all, i have just had a search of fleabay and amazon for illuminated sockets and drawn a blank 8O where can i purchase them from?.
Many thanks
Andythebuilder.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

here ya go

and here


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------

